# [KAUF] Laserdrucker

## shiosai

guten abend,

da ich noch keine Drucker beitze und meinen Kram immer an der Uni ausdrucken muss (4.5Cent pro Recyclingblatt), denke ich zur Zeit über die Anschaffung eines Druckers nach. Da ich dieFarbspielereien nicht brauche und das ganze auf Dauer auch möglichst billig sein sollte (müsste auch dementsprechend lange halten), denke ich wäre ein Laserdrucker nicht verkehrt. Die sind ja auch ganz gut im Preis gefallen.

Als Student ist mein budget leider recht begrenzt, viel mehr als200 kann ich wohl nicht ausgeben.

Kann mir da jemand einen gut linuxverträglichen Laserdrucker, am besten mit Netzwerkanschluss empfehlen... oder muss ich da noch ein paar Preisklassen höher greifen?

----------

## CBarcley

Wir haben einen HP LaserJet 1200 ist gut Linux verträglich und was ich weiß gibt es ihn auch mit Netzwerkanschluss. Ich bin zufrieden mit ihm.

lg

Calvin

----------

## Inte

Schau mal hier nach: http://www.linuxprinting.org/suggested.html

Ansonsten kann ich Dir Samsungs ML-Serie und Brother (falls Du die Bildtrommel separat tauschen willst) empfehlen.

PS.: Benutz das nächste Mal bitte die Suche. Dann findest Du die Beiträge hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-266785.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-148080.html

Oder schau in: Häufige Probleme und Lösungen

----------

## dakjo

OK, Kyocera ist nicht billig aber der beste Laser (im Verbrauch) den du bekommen kannst.

----------

## Anarcho

Wer es sich leisten kann: Kyocera!

Ansonsten ein (Samsung-ML)++

----------

## Cpt_McLane

hab nen Samsung ML-1510 USB (also die Serie, die schon mehrmals vorgeschlagen wurde) und bisher keine Probleme.

----------

## aZZe

Man muss immer schauen wie lange man solch einen Drucker halten möchte und wie hoch das Druckvolumen ist. Ist es relativ hoch und soll  der Drucker lange halten ist Kyocera die beste Wahl. Bei Kyocera ist es ohne Probleme möglich Ersatzteile zu bekommen. Aus meiner Sicht ein großer Pluspunkt.

----------

## shiosai

danke schon mal für die ganzen Tips.

Irgendie ist es nur leider fast unmöglich einen simpleren und nicht so teueren Drucker mit Netzwerkanschluss zu finden. Die Drucker mit Netzwerkanschluss sind meistens vom Preis und/oder vom Funktionsumfang etwas höher angesiedelt.Da ich aber nicht rund um die Uhr drucken will (eigentlich will ich gar nicht so viel drucken) , ist das meiste nur overkill und wirkt sich zB negativ auf einen schnellen Spontandruck aus.

Netzwerk hakte ich für wichtig, weil ich dann den Drucker überall im Haus positionieren kann ... für USB muss ja in der Nähe irgendein PC stehen.

Den einzigen vielversprechenden Druker, den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist der Samsund ML-2010

http://oa.samsung.de/article.asp?artid=3A05577C-9856-4D96-9D15-14F6B010D4AE&show=feats

Ich schau noch mal nach Hp Druckern... auch wenn die auf ihrer Homepage nichts (für mich) gescheites haben.

----------

## Anarcho

Es gibt ja auch noch diese Print-Server. 

Das ist ein kleiner Kasten mit USB/ParPort anschluss und auf der anderen Seite ein Ethernet Anschluss. 

Müsste man mal vergleichen ob eine Kombination aus beidem sich nicht mehr lohnt.

----------

## Inte

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Es gibt ja auch noch diese Print-Server. 
> 
> Das ist ein kleiner Kasten mit USB/ParPort anschluss und auf der anderen Seite ein Ethernet Anschluss.

 Oder ein Router mit USB/Parallelem-Anschluss. Der läuft ja sowieso immer  :Wink: 

----------

## ixo

Ich habe seit ein paar Jahen einen Panasonic KX-P7105. Inzwischen gibt es für die Nachfolgemodelle glaube ich auch Linux Unterstützung vom Hersteller - meiner ist vollständig HP kompatibel.

Das Besondere an dem Drucker ist die hervorragende Duplex Unterstützung bei kleinem Preis.

----------

## chilla

Also ich kann dir einen Drucker wärmstens empfehlen: HP Laserjet 4L

Meine Eltern haben ihn vor ca. 12 Jahren gekauft - er steht heute noch bei meiner Mutter am Schreibtisch udn druckt und drucktund druckt. Toner wechseln müssen wir höchstens alle 2 Jahre. Unter linux wird er logischerweise komplett unterstützt und druckt einwandfrei. Anschluss erfolgt über den parallelport. Preis bei ebay für einen gebrauchten < 50.

Ma im ernst: die alten laserjets (4L und 6L) sind und waren einfach die qualitativ hochwertigsten drucker die jeh auf dem Markt waren. Die Geräte sind schlichtweg ohne seeeehr brutale Gewalt nicht von der Funktion abzuhalten. Sie sind rotz-langsam (3-4 Seiten pro Minute), sehr schwer, aber saumäßig spaarsam. Für einen Student gibts eigentlich nix besseres als einen gebrauchten Laserjet 4L (wegen mir auch 6L) in gutem zustand mit vollem Toner. 

Übrerleg es dir gut - sie werden nich mehr produziert. Und lass dich nicht davon abschrecken, dass die Dinger schon uralt sind  :Wink: 

Gruß

----------

## Lenz

Ich hab jetzt schon seit Ewigkeiten einen LaserJet 6P und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sehr robust und sparsam im Verbrauch. Druckt 8 Seiten die Minute, das ist mir schnell genug. Druckqualität ist nach wie vor 1a.

Gruß,

Lenz.

P.S.: Wird von CUPS perfekt unterstützt.

----------

## shiosai

danke für die Vorschläge...

Ich habe jetzt einen Netzwerkdrucker doch erstmal ausgeschlossen weil ich dann eine viel größere Auswahl habe. Nach längerem Überlegen bin ich eh zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es reicht wenn ich den Drucker in meinem Zimmer an meinen Server anschließe.

Ob es jetzt wirklich noch ratsam ist einen alten, gebrauchten Drucker für 50 einenm neuen fü rca 150 voruziehen, will ich mal bezweifeln. Denn so ein Drucker sollte schon noch lange halten um sich zu rentieren.

Auf eine schnelle Druckgeschwindigkeit lege ich aber auch nicht allzuviel Wert. DasTeil sollte lieber sparsam und leise sein. Ich werde mal die ganzen Vroschläge hier genauer durchgehen.

Danke noch mal

----------

## chilla

ich glaube, wenn es um die Qualität undLanglebigkeit des Geräts geht, dann ist ein gebrauchter HP Laserjet 4l/4p/6l/6p für 50 eindeutig jedem neuen Laserdrucker für 150 vorzuziehen - selbst wenn sie gleich viel kosten würden. 

Ich kann es nur nochmal betonen: Viele hier werden schon sehr viel hardware in der hand gehabt haben - so auch ich. Aber dieser Laserjet 4l ist bisher das einzige Gerät wo ich wirklich sagen kann: "was besseres gibts nich"  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Cpt_McLane wrote:*   

> hab nen Samsung ML-1510 USB (also die Serie, die schon mehrmals vorgeschlagen wurde) und bisher keine Probleme.

 

Habe einen Samsung ML-1610 (mit 1510 Treiber  :Wink: ), läuft wunderbar dank Open-Source Treibern.

Leider GDI, aber für 100 Euro darf man wohl nicht mehr erwarten.

----------

## PrakashP

Ich würde probieren, einen gebrauchten zu bekommen. Habe einen Brother HL1660 mit 16 Seiten Druckwerk und 1200x600 dpi für <30 EUR bekommen und Toner dafür kriegt man auch hinterhergeschmissen. Läuft ohne Probs unter Linux. (Und das zweimalige Ausdrucken meiner Diplomarbeit hat der auch überstanden.  :Wink: )

----------

## Knieper

Hab den Samsung ML2250. Kam 138Eur und funktioniert prima. Gerade kleine Zeichen (Indizes an Indizes an Indizes...  :Wink: ) sind gut sichtbar. Sparmodus hat er auch (Toner ~38Eur fuer 5000-7000 Blatt) - der ist zum Glueck kaum vom Normalmodus zu unterscheiden. Ebenso aufruestbar mit Speicher und Netzkarte und eine hoehere Bauhoehe: also kein Wellpapier nach dem Drucken.

@Kyocera-Juenger

Viel Spass mit den Ozon-Oldtimern. Kaputt gehen die leider auch schnell (zumindest bei meinen Bekannten).

----------

## hoschi

Kyocera - meine Erfahrung sind da eher negativ.

Die Drucker wollten entweder nie, oder habe das Papier oft nicht eingezogen - billiges Plastik das schnell bricht usw. (also BILLIGES Plastik).

Die HP-Kisten liefen, und liefen, und liefen...

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi shiosai,

 *shiosai wrote:*   

> danke für die Vorschläge...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt einen Netzwerkdrucker doch erstmal ausgeschlossen weil ich dann eine viel größere Auswahl habe. Nach längerem Überlegen bin ich eh zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es reicht wenn ich den Drucker in meinem Zimmer an meinen Server anschließe.
> 
> Ob es jetzt wirklich noch ratsam ist einen alten, gebrauchten Drucker für 50 einenm neuen fü rca 150 voruziehen, will ich mal bezweifeln. Denn so ein Drucker sollte schon noch lange halten um sich zu rentieren.
> ...

 

ich habe vor 1,5 Jahren einen gebrauchten Lexmark Optra S 1650 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Teil macht s/w 1200dpi, man kann DRAM aufrüsten (ich habe 64MB drin), ne 2,5 Zoll Festplatte reinhängen und eine NIC oder IRDA Adapter reinbasteln.

Zusätzlich zu dem integrierten 250 Blatt Fach habe ich noch ein 500 Blatt Fach, ne Duplex Einheit und ne 100Mbit NIC daran gebastelt.

Hört sich jetzt zwar ein wenig übertrieben an aber das alles habe ich für 150  bekommen incl. Toner für ca. 17600 Seiten. Alleine der wiederbefüllte Toner kostet bei Lexmark 250  aber bei Ebay schon für unter 100  zu bekommen.

Ich hatte das zu dem Zeitpunkt für mein Studium gebraucht... wenn man ein paar handout's machen will braucht man ja ewig mit nem Tintenpisser und teuer ist es auch noch.

Unter Linux mit PostScript Level 2-Emulation läuft das Teil vorzüglich. Das Teil ist zwar ein bisschen groß 51,5cm/40,5cm/64,5cm/25kg(H/B/T/Gewicht leer) aber was solls steht eh in das Abstellkammer. Bei uns

in der Firma haben wir fast ausschließlich Lexmark (alles bis 65000 Blatt im Monat) ein paar HP's (damit sind wir nicht sehr zufrieden) und noch weniger Kyocera (teuer aber gut und bei uns ausschließlich für Massendrucke ab 65000 Blatt im Monat...). Das schöne bei den Lexmark's ist das man sie wunderbar zerlegen kann und die Technik sehr seinfach ist und somit Fehler die immer mal auftehten können sehr schnell behoben sind  :Very Happy: .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## shiosai

Nun gut, da das Teil erst mal in mein WG Zimmer kommt, sollte es nicht so ein riesiges, altes  Monster sein.

Nachdem ich jetzt etwas weiter rumgeschaut habe und hier auch viele Samsungs ML Serie vorgeschlagen haben, bin ich erst einmal am Samsung ML 2250 hängen geblieben.

http://oa.samsung.de/article.asp?artid=5A666A42-33A2-4791-BC13-E9931547BCED

Der ist nicht mehr ganz im Anfängersegment und bietet auch diverse Aufrüstoptionen (zB Netzwerk, oder Postscript Emulation).

Von Haus aus unterstützt er kein Postscript (aber ua PCL6). Jetzt frage ich mich wo denn der große Unterschied liegt - auf Linuxprinting steht leider nur etwas über den ML-2150

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-ML-2150

Mich würde zB mal interessieren wie das zB mit dem manuellem Duplexdruck oder dem Drucken mehrerer Seiten auf eine Seite  (über Cups) aussieht. Geht denn so etwas problemlos?

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *shiosai wrote:*   

> Nun gut, da das Teil erst mal in mein WG Zimmer kommt, sollte es nicht so ein riesiges, altes  Monster sein.
> 
> Nachdem ich jetzt etwas weiter rumgeschaut habe und hier auch viele Samsungs ML Serie vorgeschlagen haben, bin ich erst einmal am Samsung ML 2250 hängen geblieben.
> 
> http://oa.samsung.de/article.asp?artid=5A666A42-33A2-4791-BC13-E9931547BCED
> ...

 

Hehe... also alt ist er nicht nur ein bisschen größer wie alle anderen  :Very Happy: ...

Zu deinen Problem mit PCL... das wird mit Linux nicht laufen da es eine Windows Druckersprache ist... es sei denn du machst es über Samba dafür gibt es aber genug Anleitungen im Netz dafür. Postscript hingegen läuft ohne Probleme mit Cups.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich hab einen Lexmark Optra E312 übrig.

Das Gerät habe ich vor etwa 4 Jahren neu gekauft. Die Kriterien waren für mich in etwa die gleichen wie für dich, außerdem hatte ich mir einen c't-Test angeschaut wo der Drucker ganz gut weggekommen war. Einen Netzwerkanschluss hat er nicht, aber immerhin kann er Postscript. Der Preis war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, etwa 800 DM.

Den Drucker habe ich kaum benutzt, es ist immer noch der Originale Toner drin: Ich hab relativ bald nach dem Kauf ein Auslandsstudiums gemacht, wärend dem der Drucker daheim blieb, und danach bin ich in einem Studentenwohnheim eingezogen, wo es einen Farblaser mit Duplexer und sonstigem Pipapo gibt. Da ich auch Admin bin und den Drucker zu betreuen habe, wäre ich blöd, die sich dadurch bietenden "Sonderkonditionen" nicht zu nutzen und mein 10-Quadratmeter-Zimmer mit dem Lexmark vollzustellen.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:

Ich würd den Drucker verkaufen, da ich ihn nicht hernehme. Solltest du Interesse haben, schreib mir am besten eine persönliche Nachricht.

----------

## flash49

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu deinen Problem mit PCL... das wird mit Linux nicht laufen da es eine Windows Druckersprache ist... es sei denn du machst es über Samba dafür gibt es aber genug Anleitungen im Netz dafür. Postscript hingegen läuft ohne Probleme mit Cups.
> 
> 

 

Unfug! PCL ist von HP und hat mit Windows erstmal nix zu tun und wird auch von Linux sehr gut unterstützt. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCL Dabei ist es sogar meistens schneller als Postscript direkt vom Drucker verarbeiten zu lassen. (zumindest auf meinem Brother HL-1450 und dem 5040 bei meinem Vater) Das was du meinst ist GDI, das ist wirklich Windows only.

@shiosai: Ich würde dir auch einen Drucker mit eingebauter PCL und/oder Postscript Unterstützung empfehlen, da bist du unabhängig von den Treibern des Herstellers. 

Bei Brother sind übrigens alle Modelle deren Typnummer auf xx30 enden (die "billig Reihe") ohne PCL/Postscript Unterstützung. Brother hat allerdings inzwischen Linuxtreiber für so ziemlich alle ihre Laserdrucker.

----------

## shiosai

So, ich habe mir jetzt (auch dank Knieper) den Samsung ML-2250 bestellt. Dauert leider noch etwas bis er auch ankommt.

Danke noch einmal für eure Hilfe!

----------

## misterjack

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ich hab jetzt schon seit Ewigkeiten einen LaserJet 6P und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sehr robust und sparsam im Verbrauch. Druckt 8 Seiten die Minute, das ist mir schnell genug. Druckqualität ist nach wie vor 1a.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Lenz.
> ...

 

so einen habe ich mir mit neuen toner für 67  (inkl Versand) bei eBay ersteigert. Bin voll zufrieden

----------

## klemi

Ich habe einen Netzwerkfähigen Postscript-Farblaser von OKI 5450. Druckt serienmäßig beidseitig und wird perfekt von Linix unterttützt durch mitgelieferte ppd-Datei.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## shiosai

Ich habe den Drucker jetzt bekommen und mit pxlmono installiert (Foomatic/pxlmono). Leider ist er damit saulahm und ich kann noch nichtmal eine Duplexdruckoption auswählen..

Gibt es vieleicht irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, damehr rauszuholen... PCL6 sollja so generisch sein.

Wähle ich zB Foomatic/ljet4d druckt er um einiges schneller..aber dafür hapert es dann leich an anderen Sachen.

Hat vieleicht irgendjemand eine gute Idee?

----------

## flash49

 *shiosai wrote:*   

> Ich habe den Drucker jetzt bekommen und mit pxlmono installiert (Foomatic/pxlmono). Leider ist er damit saulahm und ich kann noch nichtmal eine Duplexdruckoption auswählen..

 

Hast du wirklich eine echte Duplexeinheit drin? Ich denke mal nicht, denn bei den Daten auf der Samsung Homepage steht:  Duplex (manuell) Das heißt soviel wie, daß du selbst das Papier neu einlegen darfst. Der kde Druckdialog (kprinter) hat dafür die Option "gerade/ungerade" Seiten drucken.

 *shiosai wrote:*   

> Gibt es vieleicht irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, damehr rauszuholen... PCL6 sollja so generisch sein.
> 
> Wähle ich zB Foomatic/ljet4d druckt er um einiges schneller..aber dafür hapert es dann leich an anderen Sachen.
> 
> Hat vieleicht irgendjemand eine gute Idee?

 

ljet5 sollte auch gehen. Allerdings brauchen komplexe Seiten viel länger als nur Text, daß macht sich schnell bemerkbar. Die 20 Seiten in den Technischen Daten beziehen sich auf mehrere Normbriefseiten(nur text!).

----------

## shiosai

 *Quote:*   

> Duplex (manuell) Das heißt soviel wie, daß du selbst das Papier neu einlegen darfst. Der kde Druckdialog (kprinter) hat dafür die Option "gerade/ungerade" Seiten drucken.

 

Ja, ich meinte nur manuell. Eine Option hierfür fehlte mir...aber du hast recht, die ungerade/gerade Seiten Option kommt auf das selbe raus. Nur wie kann ich diese Option zB mit gvim nutzen... ich habe ja gar kein kde.

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings brauchen komplexe Seiten viel länger als nur Text, daß macht sich schnell bemerkbar. Die 20 Seiten in den Technischen Daten beziehen sich auf mehrere Normbriefseiten(nur text!).

 

Nun im direkten Vergleich war der ljet4 treiber viel schneller. Jetzt habe ich es endlich hinbekommen den dazugehörigen Treiber zu installieren und dieser ist auch sehr schnell. Nur leider bietet er bestimmte Optionen wie mehrere Seiten auf eine Seite drucken nur über einen gtk-konfigurationsdialog an... und dieser hilft mir herzlich wenig, wenn ich per Cups übers Netzwerk drucken will...

Gibt es da vieleicht eine Lösung, wie man solche Informationen an einen Printserver schicken kann?

----------

